# Gogo 40k art!



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

My Daemon Prince









An Aspiring Champion









And a BT Marshal









Hope you guys like them :victory:


----------



## squadiee (Nov 4, 2007)

I love the Daemon prince, and the other pics are quite good as well

nice drawing


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Very cool i like the marshal.


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks! working on a couple pics not really WH related, but i might post em up to see if you guys like them, still WIP though


----------



## squadiee (Nov 4, 2007)

yea, would love to see em!


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Ok! heres the other pics i was talking about, well a couple at least



















Hope you like em :victory:


----------



## squadiee (Nov 4, 2007)

cool pics! I wish I could draw like that


----------



## Commissar_riptor (Nov 24, 2007)

i really liked the chaos marine one! great work


----------



## darklightknight448 (Nov 9, 2007)

VERY nice! k: k: k: k: k: k:

I am learning from a book how to draw manga, so I might have some Tau drawings up soon. Maybe of O'Vaxus from my Heresy Online fluff, Ultimate Fire Warrior.


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Right now im working on a ultramarine Honour Guard so wish me luck on that


----------



## squadiee (Nov 4, 2007)

sounds good. Don't forget to post it up


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

I used to draw in high school, when my Geometry teacher wasn't looking. Good times. :drinks:

Excellent work! Love the poses, very dynamic.

-Dirge


----------



## Shamrok (Feb 14, 2008)

Woah:shok: those are awesome Deamon Prince especially kep it up!~Shamrok


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Coolio pics. keep 'em up!


----------



## The Deadman (Apr 4, 2008)

Those Pictures Aren't Good ... They're Bloody Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Keep It Up!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

When I saw the title I was thinking gogo dancers =D. Then I saw Daemn Prince, and whoa - warped mind here?


----------



## vorbis (Nov 20, 2007)

nice but needs more nids


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

love the daemon prince and BT marshal


----------



## AnubisBlade (Aug 5, 2008)

nice lookin for scetches would like to see something a bit more drawn out and detailed but great for a basis to start off of


----------



## titan136 (Jun 6, 2008)

nice work, especially like the caped BT


----------



## Commissar Yarrick (Jun 14, 2008)

sweet

they are realy good


----------



## PieMan (May 1, 2008)

holy shit your good

my drawing is limited to stick figures and 2d tanks


----------



## Sniper (Mar 9, 2008)

Great drawings! the Daemon Prince is really good
Hurray another 2d tank drawer :biggrin:

Sniper


----------

